# Meetings > Workshops >  Το Linux της γειτονιάς σας.

## koki

Λοιπόν επειδή σφίγγεται η καρδιά μου να βλέπω τους γείτονές μου κόμβους στα ΝΠ να πνίγονται σε μια κουταλιά MikroTiK και επειδή ξέρω ότι θέλετε να αποτινάξετε κι εσείς αυτό το ζυγό...

Αποφάσισα να οργανώσω ένα mini neighbourhood Workshop για το Debian Router.

Έχω άνεση στο πότε, αυτές τις μέρες, οπότε ακούω προτάσεις από τους ενδιαφερόμενους.

Οι θέσεις είναι προφανώς περιορισμένες και διοργανώνεται στην κοκο-ταράτσα (εκτός εάν υπάρξει καλή αντιπρόταση). 

Φέρτε τον (υποψήφιο) router σας ή τον εφεδρικό σκληρό σας και θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου να φύγετε με ένα έτοιμο setup έτοιμο να ταρατσωθεί. 


Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει εγκατάσταση και ρύθμιση μετά σχολιασμού και επεξηγήσεως. Δε θα έχει slides και προβολείς, απλά βοήθεια. 

Διοργανώνεται με κύριο αποδέκτη τα ΝΠ, αλλά και όποιος μακρυνότερος κόμβος θέλει να μπει στον ίσιο δρόμο, δε θα του πόυμε όχι.

Δηλώστε το πιθανό σας ενδιαφέρον μαζί με το πότε θα προτιμούσατε. 

Ο καφές είναι κερασμένος :>

----------


## ONikosEimai

Εγώ θα'θελα να φτιάχθεί ένα linux CD (2.6 kernel) με τα απαραίτητα πακέτα ώστε να μπορεί να στηθεί ένας awmn router.

Μην ξεχνάτε πως ο acinonyx έβαλε σε mikrotik 2.9.6 quagga και OLSR.

Μην ξεχνάτε πως ο achille έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά με το mikrodebian.

Μην ξεχνάτε και το Voyage linux του acoul.

----------


## quam

Εγώ αν και εκτός ορίων περιοχής θα μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω ?

Ευχαριστώ,
quam

----------


## nvak

> Εγώ θα'θελα να φτιάχθεί ένα linux CD (2.6 kernel) με τα απαραίτητα πακέτα ώστε να μπορεί να στηθεί ένας awmn router.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε πως ο acinonyx έβαλε σε mikrotik 2.9.6 quagga και OLSR.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε πως ο achille έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά με το mikrodebian.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε και το Voyage linux του acoul.


Αν εκτός απο router έχει και το DNS και ένα mrtg δεν είναι άσχημα. Αυτό είναι το σημείο που η επιλογή debian υπερτερεί.

----------


## andreas

Αν γινει Σαβατοκυριακο και αφου εχω γυρισει απο διακοπες να βοηθησω και εγω οσο μπορω  ::

----------


## koki

Ρε παλιοσκουλήκια πείτε εάν σας ενδιαφέρει, ειδάλλως σας αφήνω να σαπίσετε :>

----------


## pesorr

> Ρε παλιοσκουλήκια πείτε εάν σας ενδιαφέρει, ειδάλλως σας αφήνω να σαπίσετε :>


count me in ++++

κάντο και απόγευμα (το πρωΐ παρέχω υπηρεσίες "baby hosting-sitting")
άντε γιατί είμαι σε άδεια και στην Αθήνα  ::  
και είμαι και έτοιμος να τζιράρω την MT

----------


## koki

Την Παρασκευή απόγευμα ή την Κυριακή την επόμενη; Διαλέχτε
[1 ψήφος με ban στην Παρασκευή]

----------


## acoul

koko, ωραία πράματα αλλά δεν μας βλέπω να μαζεύουμε κόσμο καλοκαιριάτικα οπότε μάλλον θα τη βγάλεις φτηνά και αυτή τη φορά ...

----------


## koki

Το κάνω με συγκεκριμένο target group, και ούτως ή άλλως πάνω από 5 άτομα, δε θα είχε νόημα.

----------


## pesorr

> Την Παρασκευή απόγευμα ή την Κυριακή την επόμενη; Διαλέχτε
> [1 ψήφος με ban στην Παρασκευή]


Παρασκευή , να το παρασκευάσουμε !!!!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ρε παλιοσκουλήκια πείτε εάν σας ενδιαφέρει, ειδάλλως σας αφήνω να σαπίσετε :>


ε αμα το θέτεις έτσι, οφείλω να ανταποκριθώ!  :: ...

Βέβαια τόσο "μακρινό" πρόγραμμα μου είναι άγνωστο πράγμα αλλα μέχρι τότε μάλλον παίζει...  ::

----------


## koki

erasmoπουλο are you in να κλείσει το καρέ;

:>

υγ: quam εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, κάθε άλλο!!!1

----------


## erasmospunk

χαχαχαχ το περίμενα, το πες! αυτόν τον καιρό κάνω δοκιμές με κανα λινουξ για το ρουτερ όποτε στανταρ μέσα!!!

Ζήτω το Koki!  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Θα ερχόμουνα και εγώ αλλα πάω διακοπές ...
Δεν το κάνεις πιο μετά που θα έχει γυρίσει πιό πολύ κόσμος? Τώρα οι πιο πολλοί είναι σε κάποια παραλία

----------


## katsaros_m

εγω χωραω μπας και μαθω το ρημαδι να χειριζομαι και σταματησω να κουβαλαω τον acoul να μου τα σεταρει?

----------


## koki

Xωράτε όλοι!
Από οπουδήποτε!

Απλά εννοούσα σαν target group τους συν-ασύρματους φίλους που είναι στο χείλος του debian router. Είναι σα να λέμε install fest για αποφασισμένους. Δεν θα έχει διαφάνειες και μπλαμπλα.

Και απλά η χωρητικότητα της ταράτσας σε pc και άτομα είναι σχετικά περιορισμένη (άντε 10). 

Παρασκευή κατά τις 6-7 (να πεφτει ο ήλιος). Για το πού είναι ο κοκο #2035 δείτε στο wind και οι αποφασισμένοι να μου στείλουν πμ για τηλέφωνα.

----------


## koki

ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΙΣΗ:

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΙΣ 6.30 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ OI ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ.
(Ρούμελης 60 και Παπανδρέου)

Όροφος : Ταράτσα 
Κουδούνι : Βάλσαμος 

Όποιος θέλει παραπάνω πληροφορίες ή/και το κιν μου να μου στείλει πμ.


Eάν δεν έρθετε, πείτε το. 
Επιβεβαίωστε και την παρουσία σας εαν μπορείτε  ::

----------


## quam

Όπως σου είπα θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## panoz

εάν χωράω και εγώ μπορεί να περάσω (πρέπει να παω και αεροδρόμιο και δεν ξέρω το πότε..) για βοήθεια και προσυλιτισμό..
βέβαια δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τα θυμάμαι όλα απέξω αλλά με κανα σκονάκι όλο και κάτι θα γίνει  ::  ..

p.s. έχεις μήπως στήσει κανένα router με ubuntu server?? επειδή έχει γενικότερα πολύ πιο πρόσφατα πακέτα μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο??

----------


## koki

> p.s. έχεις μήπως στήσει κανένα router με ubuntu server?? επειδή έχει γενικότερα πολύ πιο πρόσφατα πακέτα μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο??


To latest είναι καλό μόνο για desktop. Είναι γενικώς αποδεκτό ότι το debian stable είναι rock stable (πολύ καλο για ένα router) και το debian testing είναι 99% stable (ομοίως, καλό). 
Θα δίσταζα να πάω σε ubuntu γιατί δεν έχω δει τη σοβαρότητά τους σε server/router κατάσταση, και γιατί δε συντρέχει λόγος. :> Πίστεψέ με αμφιβάλλω εάν το quagga θα ενημερωθεί _ορθώς_ νωρίτερα στο ubuntu παρά στο debian.

----------


## lambrosk

Είσαι τρελό ρε!!!
με τον προτζέκτορα εεε?
θα ρχόμουν αν δεν έφευγα... λες να σου στείλω έναν πρώην σου συμμαθητή που μένει κοντά και δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμα?
ξέρεια απο Debian όμως...  ::  Next time...

----------


## koki

Οχι όχι νο προτζέκτορ
Είναι get yr hands dirty workshop  ::  Εγώ απλά θα κάνω τον .. προαγωγό.

----------


## pesorr

> Επιβεβαίωστε και την παρουσία σας εαν μπορείτε


αλ μπι δεαρ !!!!! είπαμε ...  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

το linux είναι πρέζα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Eάν δεν έρθετε, πείτε το. 
> Επιβεβαίωστε και την παρουσία σας εαν μπορείτε


 ::  δε με λες... ορατό παρά ταράτσας πάρκινγκ έχει το μέρος?

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Eάν δεν έρθετε, πείτε το. 
> Επιβεβαίωστε και την παρουσία σας εαν μπορείτε 
> 
> 
>  δε με λες... ορατό παρά ταράτσας πάρκινγκ έχει το μέρος?


yeap

----------


## koki

Άμα θες για μηχανή τη βάζεις και στο γκαράζ/κήπο μας. Αλλά ναι βρίσκεις γενικά άνετα μπροστά στο σπίτι.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Θα έρθω κι εγώ, αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Ευχαριστούμε *koki*  ::

----------


## dsfak

Εκτός απροόπτου μπορεί να περάσω κι εγώ μια βόλτα να φέρω το mikrotik μου για να δείτε την υπεροχή του !!!  ::   ::   ::  ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> Εκτός απροόπτου μπορεί να περάσω κι εγώ μια βόλτα να φέρω το mikrotik μου για να δείτε την υπεροχή του !!!    ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑ


πέρνα να τα πούμε ... άντε γιατί χαθήκαμε!!

----------


## erasmospunk

μπράβο ρε παίδες, πολύ καλή δουλειά!  ::  

ΥΓ koki για να αλλάξεις το όνομα του πισιού δεν αρκεί να κάνεις edit στο /etc/hosname πρέπει να αλλάξεις και το /etc/hosts . Άντε και ζορίστικα  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Διαλεκτή, να είσαι καλά  ::  

Είθε οι προσπάθειές σου και οι προτροπές σου, να στήσουμε και τους δικούς μας routers βασισμένους σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό, να πιάσουν τόπο.

Και δύο φωτογραφιούλες, έτσι για το συγχώριο  ::

----------


## trendy

> ΥΓ koki για να αλλάξεις το όνομα του πισιού δεν αρκεί να κάνεις edit στο /etc/hosname πρέπει να αλλάξεις και το /etc/hosts . Άντε και ζορίστικα


Στο hosts κάνεις μόνο αντιστοίχιση ονόματος με ip για να μη χρειάζεται να γράφεις κάθε φορά μία ip και δεν είναι απαραίτητο για να αλλάξεις το όνομα του υπολογιστή, κάτι για το οποίο αρκεί η αλλαγή στο hostname  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

έχεις δίκιο ΑΛΛΑ μερικά προγράματα χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα στο hostname για να βρούνε την ip που σωστά λές, αν είναι διαφορετικά τα ονόματα τότε θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα. Δοκίμασέ το  ::

----------


## trendy

> έχεις δίκιο ΑΛΛΑ μερικά προγράματα χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα στο hostname για να βρούνε την ip που σωστά λές, αν είναι διαφορετικά τα ονόματα τότε θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα. Δοκίμασέ το


Μαλακία των προγραμμάτων τεραστίου βαθμού. Αν θέλει το πρόγραμμα για κάποιο λόγο να "μιλήσει" στον ίδιο τον υπολογιστή πρέπει να πάει μέσω της 127.0.0.1 και όχι από το hostname να περιμένει να κάνει τοπικό resolve στην ip κάποιας nic και κατόπιν να επικοινωνήσουν. Επίσης ό,τι αλλαγές κάνεις στο hosts έχουν τοπική εμβέλεια μόνο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να το κάνεις για παραέξω.

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> έχεις δίκιο ΑΛΛΑ μερικά προγράματα χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα στο hostname για να βρούνε την ip που σωστά λές, αν είναι διαφορετικά τα ονόματα τότε θα δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα. Δοκίμασέ το 
> 
> 
> Μαλακία των προγραμμάτων τεραστίου βαθμού. Αν θέλει το πρόγραμμα για κάποιο λόγο να "μιλήσει" στον ίδιο τον υπολογιστή πρέπει να πάει μέσω της 127.0.0.1 και όχι από το hostname να περιμένει να κάνει τοπικό resolve στην ip κάποιας nic και κατόπιν να επικοινωνήσουν. Επίσης ό,τι αλλαγές κάνεις στο hosts έχουν τοπική εμβέλεια μόνο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να το κάνεις για παραέξω.


πχ το πρόβλημα που είχα στο ubuntu είναι ότι όταν άνοιγα κάτι που να χρειάζεται root access δεν μου έπαιζε.

----------


## trendy

Για πες ένα παράδειγμα πιο συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## katsaros_m

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Διαλεκτή, να είσαι καλά 
Είθε οι προσπάθειές και οι προτροπές να στήνουμε routers βασισμένους σε ελεύθερο λογισμικό, να πιάσουν τόπο.

----------


## erasmospunk

> Για πες ένα παράδειγμα πιο συγκεκριμένο...


http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196607

----------


## trendy

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα του gksu ή του ubuntu, πάντως στο slackware που πήγα να το αναπαράγω με sudo δεν έκανε πρόβλημα.

----------


## erasmospunk

όχι, με sudo ούτε και μένα είχε πρόβλημα.

btw πως να βάλω ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στο totem; Εδώ και δύο ώρες δεν κατάφερα τπτ. Άλλαξα τους υπότιτλους σε UTF-8, έκανα διάφορα με το totem_config, τπτ! Τα παράτησα και βλέπω την ταινία στα win (αίσχος)

----------


## trendy

Βάλε κανένα σοβαρό video player  ::  
(call me Mplayer, vlc, gxine, kafeine)

----------


## yang

quick & dirty...
Τα fonts που μας εσωσαν "παλια", είναι ακόμα χρήσιμα.  ::  
Βάλτα σε ένα ξεχωριστό φάκελο, εκεί που έχεις και τα υπόλοιπα.
βάλε το path στο X***.conf, restart τα X.
Επελεξέτα απο το Totem.
Ετοιμος..

----------


## quam

koki σε ευχαριστώ τα μάλα για όλα.... αν και καθυστερημένα  ::  

Γιώργος

----------


## vmanolis

Πότε θα γίνει κάποια παρόμοια κίνηση και για εμάς που επιστρέψαμε από διακοπές;  ::  
Υπάρχει κάποιος εξίσου γνώστης Linux στις περιοχές μας (Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλός κλπ) ώστε να γίνει ένα τοπικό workshop χωρίς να... ξενιτευτούμε;  ::  
Άσε που θα τον έχουμε και συμβουλάτορα μόνιμα (κοινώς... help desk).  ::

----------


## slapper

θέλω και εγώ.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> Άσε που θα τον έχουμε και συμβουλάτορα μόνιμα (κοινώς... help desk).


και μετά από αυτό περιμένεις να εμφανιστεί κανείς??  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Άσε που θα τον έχουμε και συμβουλάτορα μόνιμα (κοινώς... help desk).





> και μετά από αυτό περιμένεις να εμφανιστεί κανείς??


Κακιασμένε...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Πότε θα γίνει κάποια παρόμοια κίνηση και για εμάς που επιστρέψαμε από διακοπές;  
> Υπάρχει κάποιος εξίσου γνώστης Linux στις περιοχές μας (Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλός κλπ) ώστε να γίνει ένα τοπικό workshop χωρίς να... ξενιτευτούμε;


Τελικά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στην περιοχή μας για ένα ανάλογο Workshop από τους γνώστες του Linux;  ::  
Είναι άσχημο να τρέχουμε σε άλλη περιοχή ή στην έδρα του Hellug για κάποια απλά πράγματα.  ::  
Όλο λέτε να απαγκιστρωθούμε από τα "παραθύρια" αλλά μας αφήνετε στην τύχη μας.  ::  
Αφού υπάρχουν αρκετοί που ξέρουν πάρα πολλά για το Linux, παίζουν φαίνεται κρυφτούλι με τους μη γνώστες.  ::  
Όταν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να κάνει ένα-δυό πράγματα με κάποιο distro Linux αλλά δυσκολεύεται παρόλο που προσπαθεί να βγάλει μια άκρη μέσω forum κλπ, δικαιολογημένα πλέον επιστρέφει στα "παραθύρια".  ::  
Μεταδώστε κάποια από αυτά που ξέρετε face-to-face σε κάποιο Workshop και όχι πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο γεμίζοντας σελίδες καθοδηγόντας "εξ αποστάσεως" κάποιον για λύση στο πρόβλημά του ή γράφοντας... how-to.  :: 
Αφού ξέρετε καλά ότι τόσο το AWMN όσο και το Linux βασίζονται στην πρωτοβουλία για ανάπτυξη και εξάπλωση από τον κάθε γνώστη-χρήστη τους.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ένας-ένας, μην σπρώχνεστε.  ::  
Όλοι θα βρεθούμε στο Linux Workshop... της γειτονιάς μας (σας).  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

......

----------


## vmanolis

> Εδω μας τα χαλάς λίγο...
> 
> Γυρίζω στο σπίτι μου στις 20:30 και μένω Πεντέλη. Το Σ/Κ υποτίθεται οτι θα πάω με τη κόρη μου καμιά εκδρομή.


Ποτέ δεν απαίτησα εγώ ή άλλος από κάποιον να αφήσει δουλειά/σπίτι/οικογένεια/σχέση/... για το AWMN, ούτε μου έκαναν κάτι παρόμοιο. Και εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν "σφίζω" από ελεύθερο χρόνο.  ::  




> Παρ' όλα αυτά (σε άλλο θρεντ) προσφέρθηκα να κάνω installfest/workshop στους SME - IPCOP που έχω και πολυετή πείρα, και είναι και καυτά θέματα (server γενικής χρήσεως - firewall).


Εγώ απλά είπα ότι όπως έκανε ένα workshop η *koki* για το Linux σε όσους ενδιαφέρονταν και είχαν μείνει Αθήνα (εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι αλλά Αθήνα δεν ήμουν τότε), έτσι πρότεινα να οργανωθεί κάτι αντίστοιχο "στα μέρη μας". Μην μου πεις ότι η περιοχές μας δεν έχουν άτομα κατηγορίας "Linux guru".  ::  




> Αλλά να πρέπει νάρθω και μέχρι τη Νίκαια! Δεν έχω τίποτε με τη νότια Ελλάδα (!) βέβαια, θα πεταχτώ και μέχρι το Πειραιά να δω και κανένα φίλο, αλλά μην είσαι και τόσο απαιτητικός. Πάρε και κανένα μετρό... Ή πάρε callsign (ραδιοτέτοιος) να σου κάνω υποστήριξη από VHF καθημερινά! Πιό πολύ θες;


Σαφώς δεν απαιτεί κάποιος να έρθεις εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε επιθυμεί να "προσφέρει" κάποιες από τις γνώσεις του στην όποια περιοχή υπάρχει επιθυμία. Στην χειρότερη, κάντε ένα workshop στην έδρα του Συλλόγου, αν πιστεύετε ότι η περιοχή μας είναι "στείρα" από γνώστες του αντικειμένου.  ::  
Οργανώστε ένα π.χ. σε βάθος μηνός στην έδρα ή κάπου στην περιοχή μας (αν "εντοπιστούν" κοντινοί γνώστες για διαλέκτες) και βλέπετε αν θα υπάρχει επιθυμία.  ::

----------

